# Video streaming on smarttv



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sometimes I watch movie and TV shows on the internet on the LGsmartTV. I was the web browser of the Zovirax and while I was watching a video it stopped and went back a page. What causes that?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No way to know. Could be your input device or a glitch with the app.


----------

